# Benhope callsign



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Anyone got an idea of the callsign of "Benhope", the newer one, that is? I have an idea it was GXZH, but for some reason it's one of the ships I was on (twice) that I don't recall.


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Paul, in 1967 Benhope was GJZD. I presume this is the one you mean.


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

The old Benhope certainly was GJZD - which was her call sign in her previous incarnation as the Egidia. Quite possibly this was also assigned to the 'new' Benhope?

(Thumb)


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks guys. No, it was the later one, the large bulk carrier, built in 1978 that I was after, having served on her in '80/'81. There are some good pix of both ships in the gallery, I see.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Moulder said:


> The old Benhope certainly was GJZD - which was her call sign in her previous incarnation as the Egidia. Quite possibly this was also assigned to the 'new' Benhope?
> 
> (Thumb)


Not usual. UK Call signs were assigned by the British Post Office to a British ship when it was first registered and, as long as it remained under British registry, the initial call sign remained with the ship until scrapped, regardless of the name or owners of the vessel. The ship could be sold many times and could undergo many name changes but the call sign (and the Official Number) remained the same throughout its time on the British Register.

Call signs were not reused until all other available call signs had been issued and then the old call signs were re-assigned on the basis of the length of time they had been 'out of service' - oldest first. I had that information first hand from a member of the Post Office branch which issued the call signs. (An exception was the re-use of GBTT).

When the responsibility passed from the GPO to various Government departments (MPT, Dept of Trade & Industry, Home Office etc.,) I think that the same principles were observed but I cannot confirm that.


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Sorry Paul, my last Lloyds List was 77-78 and has not got her.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Ron Stringer said:


> Not usual. UK Call signs were assigned by the British Post Office to a British ship when it was first registered and, as long as it remained under British registry, the initial call sign remained with the ship until scrapped, regardless of the name or owners of the vessel. The ship could be sold many times and could undergo many name changes but the call sign (and the Official Number) remained the same throughout its time on the British Register.
> 
> Call signs were not reused until all other available call signs had been issued and then the old call signs were re-assigned on the basis of the length of time they had been 'out of service' - oldest first. I had that information first hand from a member of the Post Office branch which issued the call signs. (An exception was the re-use of GBTT).
> 
> When the responsibility passed from the GPO to various Government departments (MPT, Dept of Trade & Industry, Home Office etc.,) I think that the same principles were observed but I cannot confirm that.


Very interesting, particularly the callsign being treated the same as the IMO number...


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Troppo said:


> Very interesting, particularly the callsign being treated the same as the IMO number...


Almost - if the ship left the UK Register, the call sign lapsed and its new flag state issued a new one. The IMO number remains with the ship whatever its registry.

But sticking with the same call sign was the norm long before IMO was even a dream in the bureaucrats eyes. Sparkies were there first, yet again! [=P]


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Paul Braxton said:


> Thanks guys. No, it was the later one, the large bulk carrier, built in 1978 that I was after, having served on her in '80/'81. There are somO good pix of both ships in the gallery, I see.


Hope this helps Paul I have a copy of Lloyds Register of Ships 1979-80 which has the Benhope as a 72100 grossbulker owners as Sheaf Steamshipping Co Ltd Official Number 7356630 and the call sign is GXZH.


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks a lot for that, Albie. I got it right! (Should have, I did two long trips on her).

My last two ship's callsigns were always a bit elusive in the memory, for some reason.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Ron Stringer said:


> Almost - if the ship left the UK Register, the call sign lapsed and its new flag state issued a new one. The IMO number remains with the ship whatever its registry.
> 
> But sticking with the same call sign was the norm long before IMO was even a dream in the bureaucrats eyes. Sparkies were there first, yet again! [=P]


Yes, sorry I meant the o/n...


----------



## Robinj (Jul 20, 2005)

Moulder said:


> The old Benhope certainly was GJZD - which was her call sign in her previous incarnation as the Egidia. Quite possibly this was also assigned to the 'new' Benhope?
> 
> (Thumb)


By that callsign brings back memories my first ship as junior R/O.


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Robinj said:


> By that callsign brings back memories my first ship as junior R/O.


Mine to Robinj - can visualise the radio room and bridge deck layout now. Really wished that we'd had digital cameras in those days.

(Thumb)


----------

